# Help recognising mites



## PixieKris (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi, just want to know how exactly you recognise mites, and do some snakes just have specs on their underside? We've had our corn for about a month now and he's had these specs since we got him but just want to check, here's a pic, hope you can see enough:


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

It could just be his pattern... do the specs move at all if you but a little bit of pressure on the scale? as in move from under the scale.. hope that makes sense!


----------



## PixieKris (Aug 31, 2009)

Charlottie said:


> It could just be his pattern... do the specs move at all if you but a little bit of pressure on the scale? as in move from under the scale.. hope that makes sense!


No, they don't move at all.


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

I think its could just be his pattern, but just to cover most things has he been in his water dish a lot more than usual that can be a sign of mites, have you seen any of them anywhere else?


----------



## PixieKris (Aug 31, 2009)

Charlottie said:


> I think its could just be his pattern, but just to cover most things has he been in his water dish a lot more than usual that can be a sign of mites, have you seen any of them anywhere else?


No, he doesn't really go to his water dish except to drink and I haven't seen any anywhere. So basically is that the ways of recognising mites: 'do the spots move when pressed, is the snake spending time in his water bowl, and have you seen them anywhere else'? Are there any other things to look out for? Thanks.


----------

